# Pacchetti per avviare sistema

## cruentatio

Salve a tutti.

Sto cercando di fare un mini sistema partendo da Baselayout-lite.

Quali sono gli altri pacchetti da emergiare per permettere al sistema di avviarsi e arrivare ad una shell?

Io ora emergio baselayout-lite, uclibc, zlib, busyBox, module-init-tools, sysvinit e chiaramente compilo un kernel.

Il tutto emergiato da un sistema funzionante usando la variabile ROOT passata ad emerge in modo da compilare i pacchetti sulla partizione hda7 che sarebbe quella del nuovo sistema.

Riavviando però ho il problema che mi da un kernel panic:

kernel panic - not syncing:no init found

Ho trovato varie soluzioni, ma da quel che ho capito, se non uso genkernel, non mi serve l'initrd, quindi non l'ho messo.

In grub la linea del boot è questa:

title blabla

root (hd0,6)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda7

Non ci sono 2 partizioni separate per boot e /, quindi hda7 contiene anche la dir /boot/ con dentro il kernel.

Cosa manca!?

Grazie a tutti!

----------

## Luca89

Ti segnalo questo link:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TinyGentoo

----------

## cruentatio

Ciao, grazie per il link, è molto interessante.

Ho solo un "piccolo" problema!

Gli stage uclibc-hardened sembrano essere veramente mooolto instabili.

Ho provato almeno 20 volte a dare "emerge -auDN world", e ogni volta per qualche pacchetto funziona, poi per ogni ebuild mi da questo errore

```

>>> Unpacking grep-2.5.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/grep-2.5.1-r8/work

Child died with signal 11

Error exit delayed from previous errors

```

Le ho provate tutte, rifare il sistema da capo, pulire i vari tmp, etc.....

poi ho notato che succedeva dopo aver aggiornato perl-5.8.6, allora non lo aggiornavo più e sembrava andare, poi ho avuto lo stesso problema dopo python, allora non l'ho aggiornato, ma ora mi si ripresenta anche dopo grep...

insomma, non capisco se è casuale il problema o ha un senso

Post al riguardo ne ho trovato 2 o 3, ma non sanno che pesci pigliare!

Nessuno ha mai provato a seguire quella guida e ha avuto problemi simili!?

----------

## Lucas84

Io ci sto provando ormai da qualche giorno, mi sta facendo dannare!   :Twisted Evil: 

L'emerge world anche a me si bloccava dopo pochissimo, tralasciando quello sono andato avanti. Per il boot a me interessava partire da CD, come bootloader ho usato syslinux ma il boot si blocca al riconoscimento del monitor e/o scheda video: 

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 khz, clk = 0 MHz

veafb: scrolling: redraw

Luca

----------

## cruentatio

Bhe, magari qualcuno interessato ci sarà.

Io ora sto riprovando dall'inizio per l'ennesima volta, ma invece che montare in bind il portage, ne ho scaricato uno e scompattato e sembra funzionare, sto ancora facendo l'emerge di world, ma non mi si è ancora fermato neppure dopo l'aggiornamento di perl.

Arrivo fino alla fine e poi e riprovo da capo per vedere che non sia solo un caso!

----------

## makoomba

 *cruentatio wrote:*   

> Gli stage uclibc-hardened sembrano essere veramente mooolto instabili.

 

c'è un motivo particolare per cui usi gli hardened ?

----------

## cruentatio

Bhe... a dire il vero la prima volta l'ho usato per errore, ma poi ho voluto cercare una soluzione...

E sembra che usando un portage scaricato funzioni...

----------

## cruentatio

Sono arrivato a compilare tutto tornando a questo stage stage3-x86-uclibc-2005.0

Mi manca solo gcc:

```

 * Applying Gentoo patches ...

 *   00_all_alpha-mieee-default.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: 00_all_alpha-mieee-default.patch !

 *  ( /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/patch/00_all_alpha-mieee-default.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/temp/00_all_alpha-mieee-default.patch-32421.out

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 363, Exitcode 0

!!! Failed Patch: 00_all_alpha-mieee-default.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

```

***** 00_all_alpha-mieee-default.patch *****

============================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch </var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/patch/00_all_alpha-mieee-default.patch

============================================

patch: Malformed line --- gcc/config/alpha/alpha.h

: Success

patch: Malformed line +++ gcc/config/alpha/alpha.h

: Success

/usr/portage/eclass/eutils.eclass: line 249: 32523 Done                    cat ${PATCH_TARGET}

     32524 Segmentation fault      | patch -p${count} ${popts} --dry-run -f

/usr/portage/eclass/eutils.eclass: line 171: 8  *^Àestatus: 0139: value too great for base (error token is "0139")

============================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p1 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/patch/00_all_alpha-mieee-default.patch

============================================

patch: Malformed line --- gcc/config/alpha/alpha.h

: Success

patch: Malformed line +++ gcc/config/alpha/alpha.h

: Success

/usr/portage/eclass/eutils.eclass: line 249: 32536 Done                    cat ${PATCH_TARGET}

     32537 Segmentation fault      | patch -p${count} ${popts} --dry-run -f

/usr/portage/eclass/eutils.eclass: line 171: ¸^L*^Àestatus: 0139: value too great for base (error token is "0139")

============================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p2 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/patch/00_all_alpha-mieee-default.patch

============================================

patch: Malformed line --- gcc/config/alpha/alpha.h

: Success

patch: Malformed line +++ gcc/config/alpha/alpha.h

: Success

/usr/portage/eclass/eutils.eclass: line 249: 32549 Done                    cat ${PATCH_TARGET}

     32550 Segmentation fault      | patch -p${count} ${popts} --dry-run -f

/usr/portage/eclass/eutils.eclass: line 171: : 0139: value too great for base (error token is "0139")

============================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p3 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/patch/00_all_alpha-mieee-default.patch

============================================

patch: Malformed line --- gcc/config/alpha/alpha.h

: Success

patch: Malformed line +++ gcc/config/alpha/alpha.h

: Success

/usr/portage/eclass/eutils.eclass: line 249: 32562 Done                    cat ${PATCH_TARGET}

     32563 Segmentation fault      | patch -p${count} ${popts} --dry-run -f

/usr/portage/eclass/eutils.eclass: line 171:  ^H*^Àestatus: 0139: value too great for base (error token is "0139")

============================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p4 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/patch/00_all_alpha-mieee-default.patch

============================================

patch: Malformed line --- gcc/config/alpha/alpha.h

: Success

patch: Malformed line +++ gcc/config/alpha/alpha.h

: Success

/usr/portage/eclass/eutils.eclass: line 249: 32575 Done                    cat ${PATCH_TARGET}

     32576 Segmentation fault      | patch -p${count} ${popts} --dry-run -f

/usr/portage/eclass/eutils.eclass: line 171: ^È^E*^Àestatus: 0139: value too great for base (error toke is "0139")

```

Non ho trovato altri post sull'argomento...

----------

## makoomba

patch va in segfault e non è un buon segno.

hai usato CFLAGS un pò troppo esotiche ?

la ram è ok ?

----------

## cruentatio

Ho usato quelle che gia c'erano nel file scaricato dallo stage3

CFLAGS="-Os -pipe"

e la ram credo sia ok.. non ho mai avuto di questi problemi.

Dopo ho rifatto tutto usando uno stage3 normale, e quella patch veniva applicata tranquillamente, anche se poi la compilazione si fermava in un altro punto....

```
/bin/sh: ./gengenrtl: No such file or directory
```

Boh... non capisco proprio... mai avuto nessun problema nel mio sistema che uso normalmente, invece in questo altro sistema che cerco di compilare velocemente non c'è verso di arrivare alla fine!!!

----------

## makoomba

/me farebbe un memtest, tanto per levarsi il dubbio

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ho spostato il topic in Italian visto che mi pare ci azzecchi bene con gentoo e con le richieste di supporto

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *cruentatio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho trovato varie soluzioni, ma da quel che ho capito, se non uso genkernel, non mi serve l'initrd, quindi non l'ho messo.
> 
> In grub la linea del boot è questa:
> ...

 

non è proprio esatto, initrd può servire anche se non usi genkernel. controlla che nel kernel sia stato compilato statico il supporto al tuo file system, al cdrom, eventualmente al sata scsi o raid se tu usi uno di questi 3 sistemi.

----------

## cruentatio

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> /me farebbe un memtest, tanto per levarsi il dubbio

 

Ho fatto il test ed è tutto ok...

Non capisco perchè cosi tanti problemi di compilazione partendo dallo stage3 senza usare flag particolari...

----------

## makoomba

il problema è che sono tutti segmentation fault.

se non hai personalizzato cflags e/o chost, continuo a credere che si tratti di un problema hardware.

----------

## cruentatio

Ho tolto la USE make-symlink e tutto è filato liscio......

era tutta colpa di busybox....

----------

